# New bluegrass nitrogen too aggressive?



## JSS (Jul 15, 2020)

I planted Bluebank/Bewitched/Mazama on 8/15. By By 9/1 it had exited the 'pout' stage so I began spoon feeding nitrogen at .25 per 1000 weekly. I saw this suggested rate mentioned many times here and also other forums. It is looking great, but I believe my clipping rate is too high for this young grass. 
I'm mowing every 48 hrs at 3/4" hoc and the clippings are averaging between 1/2 and 3/4". My main concern is I may be pushing top growth at the expense of root development. 
Should I back off or push forward?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would back off to 0.20 and see how it responds. Or start pgr.


----------



## JSS (Jul 15, 2020)

Thank you sir &#128077;. I'll give it a go.


----------



## JSS (Jul 15, 2020)

I've been using propiconizole (spelling) at 1.0 oz rate every 2 weeks. If I start pgr I'm guessing to stop with the prop?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Oh, definitely. Actually, I would stop the propi and see if that changes the growth rate. Do you have a fungus problem?


----------



## JSS (Jul 15, 2020)

No fungus. Have just read that it's good for seedling development. I'll stop applying that first and see what effect it has. 
Will start some t-nex at .25 rate if it doesn't slow any. 
Also applied Cyto-grow at seed down and a maintenance app on 9/15. 
I'll stop one at a time and gauge the effects.


----------



## JSS (Jul 15, 2020)

After doing some more reading it looks like Cytogro increases the uptake of nutrients and fungicides. That may be leading to excessive growth?


----------



## JSS (Jul 15, 2020)

Went back through all my notes and seems I might have over applied the propiconizole and Cytogro. 
On one of my propi apps there was only 9 days apart and the Cytogro I applied both times at the .8 oz rate instead of the .4 maintenance rate. 
Not sure if either of these or both together were causing all the top growth, but I'm stopping the propi and backing down on the Cytogro. 
I'll keep up with the AMS and urea at .25 weekly(alternating). 
I really don't want to start a pgr until next spring when everything is filled in, but all I have for now is a push reel and it was getting to be a chore instead of enjoyment. 
Maybe I can find a real reel mower before spring as well &#128515;.


----------



## JSS (Jul 15, 2020)

Here a pic of the right side of my front yard. It was planted 2 weeks after the left side on 9/1 and it is beginning to show the same aggressive growth. I'm starting to think I have created a monster that I can't control 😂. 
This is the first time I've had grass that could sustain sub 1" hoc and am loving the way it looks. 
I guess I'm going to have to suck it up and put in the work to maintain it now. 
I always expected to have to mow maybe every 3rd day or so but right now I mow in the morning and by the afternoon it looks fuzzy. Hopefully with the adjustments I'll get it under control.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

I thought Propiconazole had a small growth regulating effect or am I thinking of something else?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Yes it does


----------

